# synthetic tree transports water



## Ed Roland (Sep 18, 2008)

Anyone seen this from Cornell University?

http://mobile.technologyreview.com/Biotech/21382/


----------



## Ed Roland (Sep 19, 2008)

How bout literal prosthetic limbs for declining trees  

Could move water up and out of a well... Particulate matter must be an issue with no filter... strange concept but interesting none the less.


----------



## S Mc (Sep 19, 2008)

Some really interesting research being done out there!!! We need innovative thinking in order to save this poor planet we are abusing.

Thanks for the link!!! 

Sylvia


----------



## Urban Forester (Sep 19, 2008)

This shows what an incredible level of intelligence and inventivness that american researchers have, so why can't we come up w/alternative fuels to cut our foreign oil dependency. Kind of makes you think that "a certain group" may not want to...


----------

